# Professional Haunt Owners?



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I've actually always been curious - how many of the members here are currently Professional Haunters or work directly for a professional haunted attraction? And what is the name of your Haunt?


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a worker at the Boneyard in Michigan. Love it there.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I've worked for a number of haunts, but probably not in the capacity you are looking for.
Designing scenes and doing the logos and marketing artwork for them.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm an actor at Bane for the past three years.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

I am an owner/operator for Circle of Ash Haunted Attraction in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. (CircleOfAsh.com)


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to run a military sponsored Haunted Attraction. Unfortunately I had to move and am no longer in charge of it. Lots of scene production, lighting, effects and animatronics.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a set designer, costumer, makeup artist and actor at Panic Point, Youngsville NC.


----------

